# Club Sport Splitters for ZHP



## LouT (Jun 11, 2003)

I picked them up at my dealer today, going that route just because. They cost me $249.60 for the pair, discounted from $312. Installation was easy but I may have screwed up by drilling the holes for the screws as even with a 1/16" drill and a #10 sheet metal screw, they went in too easy. Next time (if there is one) no drilling allowed. For you amusement, included are a few photos of the car with them (and the cat that would like to leave paw prints).


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Lookin' good! :thumbup: 

Clears would really finish off the front, you think?

Alex


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

Congrats on your install. Looks good.:thumbup: There has been group of us ZHP'ers that have very interested in getting the splitters. We even tried to get a group buy going but Pacific would not discount their price but give only 1/2 off the shipping charges ($228/pair plus $15 (normal) shipping). Sounds like you got a good deal. It looks like the cats is in love with them, too.

One thing that has been holding me back from actually ordering is that I have a relatively steep ramp out from my townhome complex so I need to check how much clearance I have at the end of driveway. It looks like the bottom of the splitters sit flush against the bottom of bumper cover so clearances are maintained. Is that correct? :dunno:


----------



## LouT (Jun 11, 2003)

LDV330i said:


> ...One thing that has been holding me back from actually ordering is that I have a relatively steep ramp out from my townhome complex so I need to check how much clearance I have at the end of driveway. It looks like the bottom of the splitters sit flush against the bottom of bumper cover so clearances are maintained. Is that correct? :dunno:


No, the bottom of the splitter is not flush, about 1/4" lower with depressions where the screw holes are to attach it to the bottom of the orginal bumper. Also the forward edge sticks out a bit more and I expect to have to take it easy on abrupt changes in elevation. But heck, I bought them to take the abuse. I had the car up my oil change ramp for the install - no problem, nothing rubbbed going up. The splitters rubbed coming off the ramp. Hope that helps.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

LouT said:


> No, the bottom of the splitter is not flush, about 1/4" lower with depressions where the screw holes are to attach it to the bottom of the orginal bumper. Also the forward edge sticks out a bit more and I expect to have to take it easy on abrupt changes in elevation. But heck, I bought them to take the abuse. I had the car up my oil change ramp for the install - no problem, nothing rubbbed going up. The splitters rubbed coming off the ramp. Hope that helps.


 Thanks. :thumbup: I need to cover minor loss of paint to the bumper splitters from hitting a sidewalk. Though some people have painted their splitters I was going to keep them black like you have done to take the abuse and not be obvious.


----------



## kyyuan (Jul 14, 2002)

LDV330i said:


> Thanks. :thumbup: I need to cover minor loss of paint to the bumper splitters from hitting a sidewalk. Though some people have painted their splitters I was going to keep them black like you have done to take the abuse and not be obvious.


Louis...while keeping them unpainted is not a bad idea, painted splitters would certainly look nice on an Imola. The Unpainted ones look good on LouT's car as his is a silver.

But, I guess the unpainted splitters do "match" the black moldings.

Ken


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

kyyuan said:


> Louis...while keeping them unpainted is not a bad idea, painted splitters would certainly look nice on an Imola. The Unpainted ones look good on LouT's car as his is a silver.
> 
> But, I guess the unpainted splitters do "match" the black moldings.
> 
> Ken


 I am now paranoid about my bumper scraping. A couple weeks ago coming down the ramp inside the parking garage at my gym I heard my bumper scrape.  I checked for additional damage but could not detect any. So I am leary about painting something that sits lower and projects out. As it is, I now approach all ramps at an angle. Right now I still need to check just how much clearance I have leaving my driveway.


----------



## allaboutme (Dec 22, 2003)

LDV330i said:


> I am now paranoid about my bumper scraping. A couple weeks ago coming down the ramp inside the parking garage at my gym I heard my bumper scrape.  I checked for additional damage but could not detect any. So I am leary about painting something that sits lower and projects out. As it is, I now approach all ramps at an angle. Right now I still need to check just how much clearance I have leaving my driveway.


haha i caught the bug too.. i approach slowly... im almost ashamed since its just a car


----------



## Phantasie (May 20, 2004)

LouT said:


> I picked them up at my dealer today, going that route just because. They cost me $249.60 for the pair, discounted from $312. Installation was easy but I may have screwed up by drilling the holes for the screws as even with a 1/16" drill and a #10 sheet metal screw, they went in too easy. Next time (if there is one) no drilling allowed. For you amusement, included are a few photos of the car with them (and the cat that would like to leave paw prints).


What's a splitter? I dont see anything different on your car (forgive me if its obvious, im tired after a 4-day long weekend  )


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

Phantasie said:


> What's a splitter? I dont see anything different on your car (forgive me if its obvious, im tired after a 4-day long weekend  )


BTW, do they actually do anything, or are they just a cosmetic item? I'm not being sarcastic, just wondering how they are supposed to help (increase front down force, push air away from the front tires, what?) :dunno:


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

Phantasie said:


> What's a splitter? I dont see anything different on your car (forgive me if its obvious, im tired after a 4-day long weekend  )


 Here is picture available at supercars.net of a Club Sport 330Ci wearing the splitters (the black front bumper extensions)


----------



## Phantasie (May 20, 2004)

LDV330i said:


> Here is picture available at supercars.net of a Club Sport 330Ci wearing the splitters (the black front bumper extensions)


Makes sense, thats what I thought they were. Reason I wasent sure was earlier some said that the ones on the previous pic where Black, while they looked grey body color to me.

Oh well, theyre nice, something to think about!


----------

